# Mini pies



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I found some really nice mini pie dishes at the local grocery store and these enable me to make some quick little pies. These days I am making fresh fruit... peaches, cherry, or apple. I cup of flour makes enough for a double crust with this dish. That takes about 5 minutes. And with this apple peeler I found about 10 years ago I can core and peel 2 apples in about a minute. Rolling out the dough (after resting in the refrigerator for awhile) takes about 5 minutes. So pie can be had just about anytime. And they aren't so big that I get too fat off them!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks delicious :thumbsup: I have the same apple peeler thing.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

These peelers are the killer app for that!



Two Knots said:


> Looks delicious :thumbsup: I have the same apple peeler thing.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I love bring out the peeler when there are kids around. Amazing how many apples they can eat. Of course I help.

Like the portion control. We have a local restaurant that makes killer pies, but about 3 pounds each. I end up eating WAY too much. $20 each also.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Exactly, we need portion control because when it comes to pie we have no appetite control.



Bud9051 said:


> I love bring out the peeler when there are kids around. Amazing how many apples they can eat. Of course I help.
> 
> Like the portion control. We have a local restaurant that makes killer pies, but about 3 pounds each. I end up eating WAY too much. $20 each also.
> 
> Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> These peelers are the killer app for that!


My neighbor makes killer mile high apple pies...my guy loves apple pies
and she always sends over a couple slices for him...So, I bought one of
these peelers for her. :biggrin2:

I love lemon meringue pies, she always sends me over some
lemon meringue when she makes it.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

raylo32 said:


> Exactly, we need portion control because when it comes to pie we have no appetite control.


Same in our household. I'll look around for dishes like this


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:thumbsup:

Want some? Here ya go.

https://www.amazon.com/Corningware-...04&s=gateway&sprefix=mini+pie,aps,179&sr=8-12

https://www.amazon.com/Anchor-Hocki...=B00GX5H8NS&psc=1&refRID=DYZ45RA0X0GGE5PG4EDJ

Probably get some myself.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Red, I bought two of those glass mini pie pants at an outlet in
Lancaster Pa.... they were only a couple of bucks each.


----------

